# Always a good watch from the Onion.



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Steel Hawk Ammo.http://www.wimp.com/hollowpoint/


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That's been there for a while but it's still funny. "Lungshreedingest" bullet, where can we get those? :anim_lol:


----------

